# What's the deal with Contax?



## minicoop1985 (Dec 13, 2014)

Why the hell are Contax 645s so unbelievably expensive? Any particularly good reasons?


----------



## Mike_E (Dec 19, 2014)

Supply and demand would be my guess.

There is a demand but there doesn't seem to be very many people willing to give theirs up.

Heck, I'd like one but there's no way I'm paying for one.


----------



## compur (Dec 20, 2014)

Zeiss lenses and the Contax brand's reputation for quality.


----------



## cgw (Dec 20, 2014)

Brand worship? Zeiss mystique?


----------

